# Tire and suspension upgrade



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

New here, I have a 2016 (2015 body) Cruze LT and I am looking to purchase the Miro 111's 18x8.5 +35 offset and the ksport coilovers. Is there anything else that I should get? I've seen some people say to get the camber bolts for more adjustment? I'm not adding any spacers or anything like that. I just want a clean lowered look. Thank you to all that reply.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

CruZ3lT said:


> New here, I have a 2016 (2015 body) Cruze LT and I am looking to purchase the Miro 111's 18x8.5 +35 offset and the ksport coilovers. Is there anything else that I should get? I've seen some people say to get the camber bolts for more adjustment? I'm not adding any spacers or anything like that. I just want a clean lowered look. Thank you to all that reply.


I think if going low enough (if they're not included) you'll need adjustable sway bar links as the stock ones will be too long. I could be wrong, but I know I've seen that here and there with coiled cruzes.


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I think if going low enough (if they're not included) you'll need adjustable sway bar links as the stock ones will be too long. I could be wrong, but I know I've seen that here and there with coiled cruzes.


I've seen that also. There just isn't a definitive answer on that. I guess when I order them tomorrow i'll ask. Getting a great deal for them. Thank you for your reply.


----------

